# locate oil drain plug



## Rod Christian (Dec 4, 2018)

I have a Craftsman 5.0 hp 21-inch snow thrower, model 536.885213 (given to me by my sister!!) Upon getting it ready, cannot locate the oil drain plug. The user manual is useless...says to "change the oil" ...nowhere does is show where the plug is, and I've looked everywhere--even taking off most of the engine accessories to see if it is hidden. I'm ready just to run it till it seizes and throw it in the trash.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rod

Any chance that model is a 2 cycle ?? If so it wouldn't have oil to change as you add it to the gas and burn it.


.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Perhaps it doesn't have an oil drain plug. Increasingly, I've been seeing small four-stroke engines that don't have one, you have to remove the oil fill cap and turn the engine (and attached equipment) upside down or at least sideways to drain the oil. Yet another way to save 50¢ in manufacturing costs.:[email protected]:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's a 2-cycle engine. I'd love to see the owner's manual that says to change the oil! I call shenanigans.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe it's change the oil in the gas  Just one of those things that got lost in translation from country of origin to almost english. :wink2:


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe it's change the oil in the gas  Just one of those things that got lost in translation from country of origin to almost english. :wink2:


Or maybe boilerplate instructions cut-and-pasted by someone who couldn't explain the difference between a 2-cycle engine and a 4-cycle engine if you held a gun to their head. 

Richard


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

db130 is correct, it is a Murray made machine with a Briggs two stroke. No oil change necessary, only oil added to the gas. Most two stroke gas caps have lettering stating "Gas+Oil, 40:1 or 50:1 mix".


----------

